
Any other cases where science has been a net negative overall? - ponderatul
https://jamesclear.com/junk-food-science
======
devnonymous
Can we please change the title to that in the article (What Happens to Your
Brain When You Eat Junk Food). The current one is misleading.

~~~
zunzun
No we cannot.

